# Ich suche Leute die welse angeln am Po oder Ebro!!!



## wegner8802 (27. August 2008)

hey Angelfreunde suche schon lange leute die sich längere zeit schon mit dem PO oder dem ebro auseinander setzen und dort auch hinfahren. würd mich freuen wenn sich jemand meldet!


----------



## peterle09 (27. August 2008)

*AW: Ich suche Leute die welse angeln am Po oder Ebro!!!*

Hallo
Ich fahre seit 5 Jahren zum Ebro.
Immer woanders.
Gruß Peter:vik:


----------



## wegner8802 (27. August 2008)

*AW: Ich suche Leute die welse angeln am Po oder Ebro!!!*



peterle09 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ich fahre seit 5 Jahren zum Ebro.
> Immer woanders.
> Gruß Peter:vik:


 danke erst mal das du mir schreibst! ich lese sehr viel und schaue diverse filme über das angeln auf wels dort und ich finde es einfach nur toll kann kaum noch schlafen und möchte dort unbedingt mal fischen! mequinenza soll ganz gut sein da oben riba roja stimmt das? wie sieht es mit den fängen aus?

schöne grüsse chris


----------



## peterle09 (27. August 2008)

*AW: Ich suche Leute die welse angeln am Po oder Ebro!!!*

Ich fahre in 4,5 Wochen wieder hin. Diesmal sogar für zwei Wochen.
Mequinenza  war ich auch schon mal. Da ist es schön nur da wird man oft kontrolliert.
Es  kommt immer drauf an was Du dort machen möchtest. Es geht mir zb. um  Übernachtung und Nachtangeln und auch Köderwahl . Hast Du vor hin zu fahren? Privat oder in ein Camp?


----------



## Carphunter81 (27. August 2008)

*AW: Ich suche Leute die welse angeln am Po oder Ebro!!!*

ich war letztes jahr am ebro (mequinenza) und dieses frühjahr am po.
beides zum ersten mal.

also ebro ist landschaftlich ein traum.

aber ich würde nach den jetzigen regeln nicht mehr an den ebro zum wallerangeln fahren (höchstens auf carp o. zander).
als köfi sind nur noch lauben erlaubt.
kein nachtangeln (darfst auch nicht am ufer übernachten)
...
das pelletangeln ist mir schlichtweg zu blöd.
wenn ich diese art der angelei ausüben will, dann fische ich auf karpfen.
auf waller möchte ich mit köderfisch angeln.
aber ist meine persönliche meinung

würde an deiner stelle den po wählen.
da bist von den regeln nicht so eingeschränkt und fängst mindestens genauso große waller.
mir hats vom wallerangeln her viel mehr spaß gemacht.
ist einfach abwechslungsreicher u. entspannter.

gruß
claus


----------



## wegner8802 (27. August 2008)

*AW: Ich suche Leute die welse angeln am Po oder Ebro!!!*

ich würde gerne alles mal probieren nachts mit boje"! oder auch vom boot aus! einfach alles mal testen! ich würde sehr gerne mal dort hin hatte mir das für nächstes jahr so sehr vorgenommen. wäre dann wohl in ein welscamp gefahren denke ich oder macht das kein sinn?

gruss chris


----------



## wegner8802 (27. August 2008)

*AW: Ich suche Leute die welse angeln am Po oder Ebro!!!*



Carphunter81 schrieb:


> ich war letztes jahr am ebro (mequinenza) und dieses frühjahr am po.
> beides zum ersten mal.
> 
> also ebro ist landschaftlich ein traum.
> ...


 
lauben? sind viel zu klein davon habe ich noch nie was gehört! alle angeln doch dort mit anderen fischen oder?
und nachts auch gar nicht? gillt das überall am ebro?


----------



## Carphunter81 (27. August 2008)

*AW: Ich suche Leute die welse angeln am Po oder Ebro!!!*

das mit den lauben ist ne relativ neue regelung.
glaub seit april oder so.
tja, nur weils alle machen muss es ja nicht erlaubt sein, oder?

müsstest halt nen drilling anködern und ein ordentliches laubenbündel anködern.
oder eben mit pellets. aber das ist nichts für mich.

darfst nur bis 12 uhr nachts fischen.
d.h. um 12 uhr musst du von der stelle weg sein und das boot muss wieder am steg liegen.

aber du weißt ja, wo kein kläger, da kein richter.
aber in mequinenza wird sehr stark kontrolliert.

also mir ist es da zu stressig.
das was du möchtest würd ich lieber am po machen.
ist außerdem auch näher.
kann dir das camp "la motta" empfehlen.
da war ich dieses jahr. sehr gut.
www.wallercamp.de


----------



## peterle09 (27. August 2008)

*AW: Ich suche Leute die welse angeln am Po oder Ebro!!!*

Ja das stimmt was Claus geschrieben hat. Deswegen wenn dan fahr nach Katalunien. Dort darf man noch alles. Aal als köder, am Ufer übernachten usw. 
Am Po war ein kumpel von mir mir dem ich immer zu Ebro fahre. Er will zu Po nicht mehr hin. Ich würde es gerne ausprobieren aber wo genau?


----------



## wegner8802 (27. August 2008)

*AW: Ich suche Leute die welse angeln am Po oder Ebro!!!*



peterle09 schrieb:


> Ja das stimmt was Claus geschrieben hat. Deswegen wenn dan fahr nach Katalunien. Dort darf man noch alles. Aal als köder, am Ufer übernachten usw.
> Am Po war ein kumpel von mir mir dem ich immer zu Ebro fahre. Er will zu Po nicht mehr hin. Ich würde es gerne ausprobieren aber wo genau?


 

zum Po würde ich auch super gerne fahren! habe auch ne top adresse und zwar das welscamp am po! der chef heisst ´herr Heiner das ist am Po mittellauf! habe auch ne dvd von seinem Camp und das ist wohl schon das bekannteste wo sich hans und franz sammelt! kostet auch nicht ganz so viel! 

lg chris


----------



## wegner8802 (27. August 2008)

*AW: Ich suche Leute die welse angeln am Po oder Ebro!!!*



Carphunter81 schrieb:


> das mit den lauben ist ne relativ neue regelung.
> glaub seit april oder so.
> tja, nur weils alle machen muss es ja nicht erlaubt sein, oder?
> 
> ...


 

danke dir für deine auskünfte! ich habe viel infos über das welscamp am po am mittellauf! das camp gehört herr und frau heiner ist auch sehr bekannt! das scheint sehr geil zu sein!


----------



## ZANDESOX (27. August 2008)

*AW: Ich suche Leute die welse angeln am Po oder Ebro!!!*

Hi,
waren letztes jahr im september auch in mequinenza,
und waren da sehr erfolgreich haben unten überwiegend mit der Pelletmontage gefischt.
Werden im April-Mai nächstes jahr wieder hin fahren um Hoffentlich noch nen grösseren zu fangen.

Zum Po kann ich dir leider garnichts sagen,reizt mich aber auch nicht so sehr wie der Ebro!


----------



## wegner8802 (27. August 2008)

*AW: Ich suche Leute die welse angeln am Po oder Ebro!!!*



ZANDESOX schrieb:


> Hi,
> waren letztes jahr im september auch in mequinenza,
> und waren da sehr erfolgreich haben unten überwiegend mit der Pelletmontage gefischt.
> Werden im April-Mai nächstes jahr wieder hin fahren um Hoffentlich noch nen grösseren zu fangen.
> ...


 
ja pellets sind immer mehr im kommen ne! wäre aber für mich pesönlich nicht so reitzvoll dann lieber mit Köfi und wurmbündel oder spinnfischen" das schon eher" was habt ihr den so gefangen und wie viele?


----------



## peterle09 (27. August 2008)

*AW: Ich suche Leute die welse angeln am Po oder Ebro!!!*



ZANDESOX schrieb:


> Hi,
> waren letztes jahr im september auch in mequinenza,
> und waren da sehr erfolgreich haben unten überwiegend mit der Pelletmontage gefischt.
> Werden im April-Mai nächstes jahr wieder hin fahren um Hoffentlich noch nen grösseren zu fangen.
> ...


Hallo
Überlege es seeehr gut mit april. Ich war bis jetzt zwei mal im Frühjahr und beide male war sehr besch...eiden. Wetter und fang sehr schlecht.
Ich war vor zwei jahren auch mit Calamaris sehr erfolgreich. 
3x 2m


----------



## wegner8802 (28. August 2008)

*AW: Ich suche Leute die welse angeln am Po oder Ebro!!!*

hey peterle!


wann meinst du ist denn die beste zeit im jahr? 
angelst du oft auch vom boot aus?


----------



## peterle09 (28. August 2008)

*AW: Ich suche Leute die welse angeln am Po oder Ebro!!!*

Hallo
Die beste Zeit ist herbst ,so anfang Oktober und frühjahr ab mitte März.
Nur im Frühjahr kann mann Pech haben und so wie wir 6 tage seeehr starken wind und regen haben. Dann ist nicht mit angeln nur sufen |bla: .
Wir fahren immer mit Boot hin.
Gruß Peter


----------



## wegner8802 (28. August 2008)

*AW: Ich suche Leute die welse angeln am Po oder Ebro!!!*



peterle09 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Die beste Zeit ist herbst ,so anfang Oktober und frühjahr ab mitte März.
> Nur im Frühjahr kann mann Pech haben und so wie wir 6 tage seeehr starken wind und regen haben. Dann ist nicht mit angeln nur sufen |bla: .
> Wir fahren immer mit Boot hin.
> Gruß Peter


 
mit boot nur zum angelplatz und dann mit gespannten bojenmontagen? oder auch vom boot aus? stimmt es denn das man dort super viele welse fängt am tag auch wenn es nur kleinere sind? und es ist sicher ein hammer kampf so ein 2 meter ding rauszuholen oder die haben doch richtig power ne?


----------



## peterle09 (28. August 2008)

*AW: Ich suche Leute die welse angeln am Po oder Ebro!!!*

Hi.
Mit Bojen aufpassen. Nur ordentliche Bojen verwenden, keine plastik Flaschen, sonst ist Polizia sofort da. Vom Boot aus auch blinkern auf Zander aber auch ein Waller geht schon mal dran.
Für meinen ersten 2,12 habe ich 1,5 stunden gebraucht. Kommt auf Untergrund an. Wenn er zum Boden schafft dan hilft nur warten. Sonst hast du ihm in 10-20 min raus. Ist aber unbeschreiblich, muß man erlebt haben.


----------



## wegner8802 (28. August 2008)

*AW: Ich suche Leute die welse angeln am Po oder Ebro!!!*



peterle09 schrieb:


> Hi.
> Mit Bojen aufpassen. Nur ordentliche Bojen verwenden, keine plastik Flaschen, sonst ist Polizia sofort da. Vom Boot aus auch blinkern auf Zander aber auch ein Waller geht schon mal dran.
> Für meinen ersten 2,12 habe ich 1,5 stunden gebraucht. Kommt auf Untergrund an. Wenn er zum Boden schafft dan hilft nur warten. Sonst hast du ihm in 10-20 min raus. Ist aber unbeschreiblich, muß man erlebt haben.


 
ja das glaub ich dir gut und gerne! wie gerne würde ich so ein fisch auch mal drillen! und wenn man den dann sieht so ein riesen monster ist bestimmt komisch ne? das ist mein traum ich würde ja nächstes jahr fahren nur ich finde keine leute die sich begeistern können für sowas! aber ich will unbedingt zu jedem preis! was hast du an deinem ersten trip dort hin gefangen, wo du noch keine ahnung hattest oder so? lg chris


----------



## peterle09 (28. August 2008)

*AW: Ich suche Leute die welse angeln am Po oder Ebro!!!*

Ich kann dir nur empfehlen, fahre das erste mal zum Camp zb. http://www.wels-camp.de/
Lass Dir da alles zeigen. Da gibt es auch genug Leute die Dir helfen. Plätze anschauen und das nächste mal selber ev. mit Boot hin. Fayon runter am Camp vorbei, Boot ins wasser und ab auf die andere seite. Geiler Platz. Und das besste genau an der grenze zur Katalunien also ruhe und alles ist erlaubt.


----------



## wegner8802 (28. August 2008)

*AW: Ich suche Leute die welse angeln am Po oder Ebro!!!*



peterle09 schrieb:


> Ich kann dir nur empfehlen, fahre das erste mal zum Camp zb. http://www.wels-camp.de/
> Lass Dir da alles zeigen. Da gibt es auch genug Leute die Dir helfen. Plätze anschauen und das nächste mal selber ev. mit Boot hin. Fayon runter am Camp vorbei, Boot ins wasser und ab auf die andere seite. Geiler Platz. Und das besste genau an der grenze zur Katalunien also ruhe und alles ist erlaubt.


 

ja geil! das camp was du mir empfiehlst ist das was ich als erstes rausgesucht hatte am ebro! ist auch günstig ne? ist dort auch guiding mit im preis? ist halt nur 500 kilometer weiter weg als zum po! aber egal! das hatte ich schon lange im auge das camp! schön das du davon berichten kannst! also das ist top ja? und fänge? wie siehts da aus?


----------



## peterle09 (28. August 2008)

*AW: Ich suche Leute die welse angeln am Po oder Ebro!!!*

Das Camp kenne ich nur vom weiten. |kopfkrat
Da war ich nicht aber sah gut aus. Ich würde dahin fahren.
Ich war ganz in der nähe im frühjahr 2006. Wir (5Man) hatten in den ersten 3 tagen ca.15 Karpfen und nur einen Waller 1,73m.
Wetter war tool aber dann kam Wasser ca. 2 m hoch und es war vorbei mit  Fischen. Wir hatten noch ein paar Zander vom Boot aus gefangen aber Waller nicht mehr. Deswegen sage ich lieber im Herbst. Ich fahre im frühjahr nicht mehr zum Ebro.
Am 26.09 fahre ich hin diesmal für 2 Wochen.


----------



## wegner8802 (28. August 2008)

*AW: Ich suche Leute die welse angeln am Po oder Ebro!!!*



peterle09 schrieb:


> Das Camp kenne ich nur vom weiten. |kopfkrat
> Da war ich nicht aber sah gut aus. Ich würde dahin fahren.
> Ich war ganz in der nähe im frühjahr 2006. Wir (5Man) hatten in den ersten 3 tagen ca.15 Karpfen und nur einen Waller 1,73m.
> Wetter war tool aber dann kam Wasser ca. 2 m hoch und es war vorbei mit  Fischen. Wir hatten noch ein paar Zander vom Boot aus gefangen aber Waller nicht mehr. Deswegen sage ich lieber im Herbst. Ich fahre im frühjahr nicht mehr zum Ebro.
> Am 26.09 fahre ich hin diesmal für 2 Wochen.



ja für 2 wochen ist natürlich um soo geiler ne! und das schon bald! dann musst du mal berichten! leihst du dir geräte oder hast du dir selbst ruten zugelegt? wenn ja wäre nett wenn du mal sagst was für ein gerät du benutzt? und ob du extra ruten für boot und boje brauchst reicht es nicht wenn ich einfach pauschal 3meter ruten hole ist doch ne gute alternative für beide arten vom boot und vom land oder? halt ne durchschnittslänge! gruss wegner


----------



## Burgi009 (29. August 2008)

*AW: Ich suche Leute die welse angeln am Po oder Ebro!!!*

Hallo,

War schon ein paar mal am PO und muss sagen, das fanen von Welsen am PO ist in den letzten Jahren stark zurückgegangen. Ausserdem ist es auch immer sehr Wetterabhängig . Denn der Fluss hat oft Hochwasser usw... also wenn man vorher bucht kann es schon passieren das man die ganze Woche nicht ordenlich angeln kann (Hochwasser). 

Naja ich war selbst noch nie am Ebro, aber dort ist nach aussagen einiger Kollegen das angeln auf Wels sehr Erfolgsversprechend. Also würde ich dir eher raten dort hin zu fahren.


----------



## wegner8802 (29. August 2008)

*AW: Ich suche Leute die welse angeln am Po oder Ebro!!!*



Burgi009 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> War schon ein paar mal am PO und muss sagen, das fanen von Welsen am PO ist in den letzten Jahren stark zurückgegangen. Ausserdem ist es auch immer sehr Wetterabhängig . Denn der Fluss hat oft Hochwasser usw... also wenn man vorher bucht kann es schon passieren das man die ganze Woche nicht ordenlich angeln kann (Hochwasser).
> 
> Naja ich war selbst noch nie am Ebro, aber dort ist nach aussagen einiger Kollegen das angeln auf Wels sehr Erfolgsversprechend. Also würde ich dir eher raten dort hin zu fahren.


 
hi Burgi!


erst mal auch dank an dich für deinen tipp! ich habe gesehen das die welse aber gerade bei hochwasser dort super gut mit spinnrute und blinker sowie guffis zu fangen sind! also ich habe die camp dvd vom "Welscamp am Po". und dort werden bei hochwasser schöne drills und fänge gezeigt. sie stellen das nicht als nachteil da! aber wer weis wieder wie die dvd gemacht wurde ne? um werbung zu machen nehmen die sowieso nur gute szenen! warst du denn erfolgreich am PO?

gruss wegner


----------



## Burgi009 (1. September 2008)

*AW: Ich suche Leute die welse angeln am Po oder Ebro!!!*

Also im letzten Jahr waren wir mit 16 Leuten eine Wochen unten und haben gesamt 3 Welse gefangen. (der größte mit 1,34m) und die anderen zwei habe ich gefangen mit 1,09m und 0,96m. Also war das nicht sehr Erfolgversprechend. Wie schon erwähnt ist der Welsbestand sehr zurückgegangen in den letzten Jahren. Mein Vater war vor ca 5 Jahren das erste mal unten. Damals ist es wirklich sehr gut gegangen. Man hat im Schnitt pro Boot ca 1 Wels pro Nacht gefangen. Aber das ist von jahr zu Jahr weniger geworen und so ängt man im Schnitt pro Boot 1 Wels pro Woche. Das ist aber nur meine Erfahrung. 

Bezüglich dem Video. In welchen Angelvideo wir denn wenig gefangen? Bei diesen Videos sieht man überall gute Fänge.


----------



## Gunnar76 (8. September 2008)

*AW: Ich suche Leute die welse angeln am Po oder Ebro!!!*

Hi,

Ich war jetzt ende Juni das vierte mal am Ebro bei Mequinenza. Als Camp kann ich Dir das Angelcamp www.urlaub-nach-mass.de echt wärmstens empfehlen. Die Jungs geben sich echt mühe das Du deinen Fisch bekommst.
War mit einem Freund unten und 5 Waller in 1 Woche bei jedoch nur zwei Guidingtagen. Ansonsten haben wir jeden Tag gut 10 Karpen auf die Matte legen können. 

Also viel Spaß bei deiner Planung.

Ach ja um Mequinenza wir echt viel kontrolliert jedoch wenn Du mit dem Boot 15 min Seeabwärts fährst kommt so gut wie keiner mehr vorbei. Und beim Guiding suchen die Jungs sich Stellen aus wo keiner diese findet.

Gruß Gunnar


----------



## wallerangler (8. September 2008)

*AW: Ich suche Leute die welse angeln am Po oder Ebro!!!*

hallo also burgi dann könnt ihr anscheinend nicht fischen es gibt nicht leichteres am po wie bei hochwasser waller zu fangen , bei hochwasser fange ich im schnitt alleine bei einen abend auf dem boot mindestens 4 waller . man muss sich eben etwas am po auskennen dann klappt das auch mit den waller , mal eben ne stunde die rute ins wasser halten und einen 2 m fisch fangen ist nicht . auch ist nicht wahr das es dort immer weniger waller gibt ; wer erzählt dir sowas ???? klar werden an jeden gewässer was unter einen großen angeldruck steht die fische vorsichtiger wer sich aber richtig verhält und die passende stelle findet wird immer seine fische fangen . vor 2 wochen war ich erst wieder in italien am po und konnte 5 fische bis 2m in einer nacht fangen , wenn dort so wenige waller drinn sind wie du sagst wie ist das möglich ???


----------



## Burgi009 (10. September 2008)

*AW: Ich suche Leute die welse angeln am Po oder Ebro!!!*

Hallo,

Ja Ich habe hier auch nur meine Erfahrungen geschrieben. Kann schon sein das wir einfach schlecht angeln, oder wir einfach Bech hatten in diesen Wochen?! Ich kan hier wirklich nur meine Erfahrungen schreiben? Villeicht kannst du mir sagen wo du warst?? Und ehrlich gsagt wissen wir natürlich auch nicht wo die besten Plätze sind! Wir haben uns einach selbt Plätze ausgelotet und dort gefischt. Und wir haben fast 16 Stunden Pro Tag geangelt. Aber aa wir sin natürlich keine PO Profis........


----------



## mike_w (24. September 2008)

*AW: Ich suche Leute die welse angeln am Po oder Ebro!!!*

Der Po ist nun mal kein Gartenteich. Die Fische können sehr launisch sein und selbst Spezialisten wie WallerKalle haben öfter mal lange Durststrecken. 
War letzten Sommer am Mittellauf und es wurden von ca. 15 Anglern im Camp in einer Woche nur 3 Fische gefangen.
Der Wasserstand war sehr niedrig und jeden Tag knallte die Sonne und der Fluss war randvoll mit Meeräschen. Ich habe noch nie soviele Waller rauben gesehen, selbst in Spanien nicht, aber egal ob der Köder tief oder flach, ob Kunstköder oder leb. Meeräsche. Es lief fast nichts.

Mal hört man von Kollegen, die im Frühjahr oder Herbst erfolglos waren, dass die Wassertemp. in der Angelwoche mal eben durch steigende Wasserstände um 5° und mehr fällt. Dann scheinen auch die Mäuler verschlossen zu sein.


----------



## Burgi009 (29. September 2008)

*AW: Ich suche Leute die welse angeln am Po oder Ebro!!!*

Ja wie gesagt ich hatte bis jetzt einfach noch kein Glück in Italien. Es muss einfach passen. Man hört zwar von den Camp Besitzern immer das vorige Woche oder so s viel gefangen wurde, aber das sagen die ja alle, da sie ja wollen das man wiederkommt. Aber ist ebenimmer eine sache des Glücks.....


----------



## powermesh (22. November 2008)

*AW: Ich suche Leute die welse angeln am Po oder Ebro!!!*

camp in fayon ist sehr gut.war 2mal dort.nur der angelf.von letztes jahr bringt nichts.in dem camp hast du den vorteil ,bei hochwasser im ebro,gehst du in den matarrana zurück der in den ebro geht.camp ist am matarrana,der ebro ca600m weg wo du mit dem boot gleich drin bist.im matarrana hast du fast keine strömung weil der oben als bach reinlaüft.


----------



## Cathunter272 (22. November 2008)

*AW: Ich suche Leute die welse angeln am Po oder Ebro!!!*

Hi ich fahre seit 1998 mid. ein mal pro Jahr an den Po. Spanien ist nicht so mein Ding in Frankreich war ich auch schon da fehlen mir aber noch die top Infos. Muss aber sagen das wir in Deutschland einen sehr guten Wallerbestand bekommen haben mit guten Durchschnitsgewichten. Es gibt richtig gute Spots in Deutschland wo mann garnicht dran denkt


----------



## wegner8802 (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ich suche Leute die welse angeln am Po oder Ebro!!!*



Cathunter272 schrieb:


> Hi ich fahre seit 1998 mid. ein mal pro Jahr an den Po. Spanien ist nicht so mein Ding in Frankreich war ich auch schon da fehlen mir aber noch die top Infos. Muss aber sagen das wir in Deutschland einen sehr guten Wallerbestand bekommen haben mit guten Durchschnitsgewichten. Es gibt richtig gute Spots in Deutschland wo mann garnicht dran denkt




das hört sich sehr gut an! aber an welchen gewässern hier in deutschland! neckar? rhein? oder?


----------



## Cathunter272 (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ich suche Leute die welse angeln am Po oder Ebro!!!*

Hi ich habe schon ein paar gute Stauseen befischt und Kiesgruben mit recht guten Erfolg aber mein Herz habe ich an die Saale Elbe und Havel verloren echt guter Bestand!!


----------



## Sauron151 (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ich suche Leute die welse angeln am Po oder Ebro!!!*

Am PO muss man wirklich zur richtigen Zei am richtigen Ort sein, ich habe schon erlebt das man zu dritt an einem abend 15 welse gefangen hat und dann am nächsten Tag oder gar die ganze nächste Woche keinen einzign mehr.
Aber ich denke so ist es überall.
Wenn alles passt kannste die quasi "stippen", ach ja am PO kannste noch Zander ohne Ende fangen.
Hab 2007 mit meinem Dad knapp 45 stück an einem Abed gefangen, zwischen 15 und 85cm.
Ist mein absolutes Lieblingsgewässer, gehe in Deutschland kaum noch angeln, fahr lieber 3 oder 4 mal im Jahr da runter. Und man ist ja wirklich schnell am Mittellauf. 6 Stunden ist man da.
LG


----------



## AndreasK79 (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Ich suche Leute die welse angeln am Po oder Ebro!!!*

Po oder Ebro?
Möchte diese Jahr auch mal los, habe mir aber jetzt schon ne gefühlte millionen Seiten und foren angeschaut und weiß immer noch nicht wo´s hingehen soll! Italien oder Spanien? Konte aber schon raus lesen das der Angeldruck im den Camps so hoch sein soll, macht es denn heute wirklich noch sinn dort hin zu fahren? kann da mal einer nen Tip geben??? Angel eigendlich nie im Fluss, also vieleicht besse ebrostausee?


----------



## AndreasK79 (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Ich suche Leute die welse angeln am Po oder Ebro!!!*

Was ist denn bei uns so los??? Sogar in der Ems habe die die Schonzeiten und Mindestmaße gekippt, weil da so viele 40 - 60er seien sollen! Was ist den da mit Papa, Mama, Opa oder Oma??? Wo kommen die kleinen denn sonst her???


----------



## gufipanscher (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Ich suche Leute die welse angeln am Po oder Ebro!!!*



AndreasK79 schrieb:


> Po oder Ebro?
> Möchte diese Jahr auch mal los, habe mir aber jetzt schon ne gefühlte millionen Seiten und foren angeschaut und weiß immer noch nicht wo´s hingehen soll! Italien oder Spanien? Konte aber schon raus lesen das der Angeldruck im den Camps so hoch sein soll, macht es denn heute wirklich noch sinn dort hin zu fahren? kann da mal einer nen Tip geben??? Angel eigendlich nie im Fluss, also vieleicht besse ebrostausee?



Was schwärmt dir vor? Ein Camp zu beziehen oder lieber auf eigene Faust? 
Empfehlen kann ich dir das Po-Delta, hier hast du immer die Möglichkeit, dich in ruhigere Ecken zurückzuziehen.
Eine Fanggarantie gibts leider nirgends, man kann immer mal zur falschen Zeit am falschen Fleck sein. Auch ich bin es trotz großer Deltaerfahrung hin und wieder mal.
Schau dich mal auf meiner HP www.angleritis.de um. Hier bekommst du kurze Einblicke in meine letzten 3 Fahrten ins Delta (die vorhergegangene hab ich leider immernoch nicht niedergeschrieben)

Wenn du Fragen zu Camps, Gewässern und guten Stellen hast, stehe ich dir gerne zur Verfügung

gruß Jul


----------



## AndreasK79 (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Ich suche Leute die welse angeln am Po oder Ebro!!!*

Im Grunde fahre ich lieber nach Italien, aber nur weil ich da wenigstens schon mal ein paar Sätze auf die reihe kriege, hat also mit Angeln nichts zu tun! Nur wenn ich mir so den Po angeschaut habe, dachte ich, sollte mann vieleicht ein bischen mehr Ahnung von Fliesgewässsern haben, bin ehr so der See- Angler. Hab nun gehört das in Italien aber auch sehr schöne Stauseen sind mit gutem Wels bestant! Wenn ich am Fluss angel, sollte die strömung nicht ganz so stark sein. Camp oder nicht? Ich denke mal, erstes mal mit Guide kann nicht schaden, wenn mann dann die Örtlichkeiten kennt und die gänigen methoden vor ort, kann man sich das später sparen und einfach so los fahren! Wo bekomt mann in IT denn Karten und Lizenzen zum Fische???#c


----------



## wallerangler (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Ich suche Leute die welse angeln am Po oder Ebro!!!*

Wenn du nach Italien in ein Camp fährst bekommst du die angelkarte besorgt . Das man dort nicht so gut fängt wegen dem angeldruck stimmt so auch nicht wie schon geschrieben auf die richtige zeit kommt es an , nur wann die genau ist kann dir keiner sagen . Das liegt immer an dem wasserstand und der temperatur . Wenn alles passt kannst du dort wahre sternstunden erleben


----------



## Hemmingway60 (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Ich suche Leute die welse angeln am Po oder Ebro!!!*

Hallo Peterle! ich glaube das du mit den Informationen Die ich hier gelesen habe nicht soviel anfangen kannst! Als erfahrener Ebro-Angler gebe ich dir Folgenden Tipp. Klicke mal die seite Ebro-Guiding an und nimm kontakt mit Bruno Brennsteiner auf,der Mann lebt seit Jahren am Ebro und Guidet dortdie meist unerfahrenen angler.Er lebt um zu Angeln und Angelt um zu Leben. Übrigens lebt die Region von uns Angler und wenn es dein Geldbeutel zulässt,gibt es da nichts was es nicht gibt.


----------



## karpfen2000 (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Ich suche Leute die welse angeln am Po oder Ebro!!!*

ich fahre seid 6 jahren an denn ebro und die welse was man dort fängt sind einfach der hammer zum po kann ich dir leider nichts sagen weil ich dort noch nicht war aber schau doch mal am ebro vorbei es lohnt sich mit pellets und wurm#h


----------



## Sauron151 (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Ich suche Leute die welse angeln am Po oder Ebro!!!*

Wenn diese blöde Pelletangelei net wäre würde ich auch mal zum Ebro fahren war vor paar Jahren mal da als alles noch "normal" war. Ist halt von der Landschaft her schöner, vorallem wichtig wenn der weibliche Anhang mit will ^^
Im Po ist der Welsbestand älter, daher vermute ich dort auch die größeren fische, NOCH! Das Wachstum der Welse im Ebro ist nicht normal, vorallem Mequinenza, erstens werden die Fett durch die ganzen Pelletfütterer, ja ich weis da is schmarn, aber das trägt 100% was dazu bei. 2tens gibts nen abnormalen Karpen und Weisfischbestand, kA wie es mitlerweile ist, damals wars zumindest so.
Immo wirste im PO noch Chancen auf nen größeren als im Ebro haben, meine Meinung.
Kennt sicheigentich wer an der Rhone aus?

Lg


----------



## Cathunter272 (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Ich suche Leute die welse angeln am Po oder Ebro!!!*

Hi ja ich war zweimal an der Rohne mit mäßigen Erfolg. mir ist es auch zu stressig andauernd nach den Flicks zu schauen. Ist ein toller Fluß keine Frage aber das Nachtangelverbot das Klopfverbot das Echoverbot und mangelnde Ortskenntnisse machen das fischen nicht gerade einfach. Hab mich aber mit Einheimischen unterhalten und in der einen oder anderen Bar Fotos von verdammt geilen Wallern gesehen!!! Also wenn dir die Wiedrigkeiten nichts ausmachen ist die Rohne immer eine Reise wert!!! ich habe jetzt Kontakt geschlossen und werde mich in diesen Herbst auf einen Trip mit französischen Walleranglen begeben und dann schauen wir mal!!!


----------



## AndreasK79 (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Ich suche Leute die welse angeln am Po oder Ebro!!!*

also, im meinem Vereinssee sind auch noch ein paar Welse, aber es wurde erst ein paar mal mit Pellets angefüttert und dieses Jahr sind Köfi´s Verboten wegen starkem jung Zander besatz! Meinst du die gewöhnen sich schnell an die dinger? Oder sind die fang aussichten eher schlecht?


----------



## wallerangler (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Ich suche Leute die welse angeln am Po oder Ebro!!!*

Füttere mal so 2-3 wochen damit an dann sollte es gehen , wenn ihr da natürlich karpfen und brassen drin habt musst du schon einiges füttern


----------



## karpfen2000 (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Ich suche Leute die welse angeln am Po oder Ebro!!!*

fütter immer schön an dann gewöhnen die sich an die pellets so hab ich es auch gemacht und mit erfolg|wavey:


----------

